# 8/6 Elbow/131/Nipple



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Skunk. Again. This morning was a fairly sloppy ride out with swells from the South and slop from the East. Left Harbor View at 6:00. I have stared at the Ripchart app so much I think I convinced myself that maybe.... just maybe.... there was some clean water NE of the Nipple but I was wrong. The water S was very cloudy and resembled bay water more than offshore water. Stopped 3 miles NE of Elbow and started across Nipple to 131. The water was nasty so headed up NE and water got almost brown. Found a line of trash and some vegetation about 7 miles East of Tenneco in 500 ft. Saw a bunch of small turtles but thats about it. Spent a few hours there then called it quits. The water 5 miles out of the pass is way more clear than 40 out... In town for 2 more days and going out tomorrow just not sure where. So for those at work tomorrow, you wont be missing anything out that way at least 🙂 Man I am ready for the water to get back up this way.


----------



## Team_keepinitreel (Aug 6, 2018)

Head a little north east of the spur. There is a little blue water Rip there. My buddy went 1-4 on blues and caught some mahi. That was yesterday. Said billfish were everywhere out there


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

We ran across a line at the elbow. Blue green water. Nice long line, went 0-5 on mahi and hoo, just one of those days. Everything was there for the taking we just didn’t do our part.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

If you had gone a little further you might have gotten some better water. It's still not great out there though, but not horrible either.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## SH27GameFish (Jul 4, 2014)

ran right bye the nipple yesterday looking for blue water and we ended up trolling the Destin dome area and picked up one mahi and missed a fish on center bally. water was nice but not rock solid blue. Trolled a trash line on way in east of nipple and missed one , picked up and ran in before storm which dissipated. we were in 23 contender.


----------

